# Bamma12 spoilers!!!!



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

*From MMAJunkie.com*



> In his first bout since a Bellator Season 7 tournament loss to Lyman Good, Jim Wallhead returned to the win column in dominant fashion with a first-round submission victory over Matt Veach.
> 
> The welterweight bout headlined Saturday's BAMMA 12 card, which aired live on AXS TV from Metro Radio Arena in the English city of Newcastle.
> 
> ...


*Anyone catch it on Channel 5* ? Pretty solid card. Mike Schavello was joined by Ken Shamrock which made it even better, production was top notch as always.*


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Got in on record. Going to watch today. Good fight night all round yesterday.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I was impressed, first time I've seen BAMMA start to finish, really good show. Any excuse to see Wallhead is good enough really.

Only problem was Ken Shamrock hinting towards the end of the show that he wanted to make a comeback. That is really something he should not be doing haha.


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Just finished watching and another impressive bamma. Awesome from start to finish....ryan scope impressed after taking a pounding managing to submit newman...


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe Newman stayed in Scope's guard for so long, I saw that traingle coming a mile off. Warburton/Ray was a scrappy fight, I had no idea the British title fights were only 3 rounds though I found that odd. Main Event was classic Wallhead and then some!


----------

